# Lyft Gives Riders A 2nd Chance To Tip



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft continues to look after their drivers and riders. They have added a tip button on the riders email receipt and made lost and found easier for both riders and drivers.

http://community.lyft.com/2014/06/19/ride-receipts-refreshed/


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

This is pretty cool. I wonder what happens if a rider files a false "lost something".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> This is pretty cool. I wonder what happens if a rider files a false "lost something".


Lost property is a nightmare for drivers.

In some cases a Rider will be 100% certain that they left something behind in your car. That may be correct but if they don't get back to you before the next Rider then all bets are off as to whether the next rider does the right thing and hand it to you.

Personal items can easily be dragged out and dropped on the road as passengers get out of the car as well.

Then there are times when you find something before its even noticed to be missing by the owner, call them up, get a tidal wave of gushing thank-you's then not a dollar offered for the time it's taken you to fix up their mistake.

I don't let that happen anymore, advising them that I'll drop it at the Local Police Station, which is all I'm obliged to do under our transport laws. If they ask for it to be delivered then I give them a delivery quote and ask if that's acceptable.

My usual reserves of charitable selflessness was used up years ago by passengers wasting hours of my time on their behalf with no compensation offered.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Sydney, same thing happened to me, but the guy called 3 times from 10am when I just got to bed at 6am (I work nights). I bring the phone 7 miles to him and zilch. I really like this gig but it's stuff like that that makes me question my decision making.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> Sydney, same thing happened to me, but the guy called 3 times from 10am when I just got to bed at 6am (I work nights). I bring the phone 7 miles to him and zilch. I really like this gig but it's stuff like that that makes me question my decision making.


Unfortunately the longer you are in this business, the more inconsiderate folk like that you're gonna meet.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Lost property is a nightmare for drivers.
> 
> In some cases a Rider will be 100% certain that they left something behind in your car. That may be correct but if they don't get back to you before the next Rider then all bets are off as to whether the next rider does the right thing and hand it to you.
> ...
> My usual reserves of charitable selflessness was used up years ago by passengers wasting hours of my time on their behalf with no compensation offered.


Picked up a couple guys at a strip club in Downtown LA around 3am, later that morning a passenger found the wallet under the seat in front of her, I emailed Uber right away but you know how dreadfully slow they are...

He called me in the morning and I made arrangements to take it to him in the evening, ended up being 30 miles away in Woodland Hills

When I got to him he needed a ride to Santa Monica, and because it was a saturday night at 11pm it was surge pricing, he agreed to the higher fare which ended up being about $75 (Uber only was taking 5% back then) and he gave me a $50 tip for the effort.

Turned out he worked for a tech company in SF and needed to go back up there Sunday afternoon for Monday work.

He was ecstatic he didn't have to spend hours on the phone cancelling all his credit cards and the nightmare that is the DMV... He said the trip was worth at least $100 to him because his apartment complex and work both use RFID prox cards for entry, and replacing those would have cost him at least $50....


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

I 


Sydney Uber said:


> Lost property is a nightmare for drivers.
> 
> In some cases a Rider will be 100% certain that they left something behind in your car. That may be correct but if they don't get back to you before the next Rider then all bets are off as to whether the next rider does the right thing and hand it to you.
> 
> ...


One time had 3 men taking a ride down to DT SD. One was an Uber driver himself. One of his friend left his cell phone in my car and I happily drove it back from LaJolla. Not a dime......nadda. Was really taken a back by this. Where were your manners little BOY!


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Lyft continues to look after their drivers and riders. They have added a tip button on the riders email receipt and made lost and found easier for both riders and drivers.
> 
> http://community.lyft.com/2014/06/19/ride-receipts-refreshed/


And Lyft riders *do* indeed tip! Last week I made $26 in tips (in 29 trips). [Total tips quoted was $64... $29 of that is the $1 Trust & Safety Fee that Lyft gives us. About $9 of that was the Prime Time Tips (Lyft gives us 100% of the surge price amount) leaving me with $26 in gratuities.]

Of course, $0 with Uber.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> And Lyft riders *do* indeed tip! Last week I made $26 in tips (in 29 trips). [Total tips quoted was $64... $29 of that is the $1 Trust & Safety Fee that Lyft gives us. About $9 of that was the Prime Time Tips (Lyft gives us 100% of the surge price amount) leaving me with $26 in gratuities.]
> 
> Of course, $0 with Uber.


Yes. It is so nice to see real tips coming in. Plus it is nice to get 100% of the PTT (surge) instead of 80% with the other guys.


----------

